# Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30 CT



## ThaShark316

*@*







































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Scott Padgett
C: Yao Ming


*BENCH*





































Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James
Ryan Bowen








































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

*BENCH*





































Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Alan Henderson
Shawn Bradley​

*Mavericks lead series, 3-2*


No more playin with these kids.....


The Rockets host the Mavericks in game 6 of this best-of-seven series. Mavericks win, they play Phoenix on Monday; Rockets win, they force a Game 7 and leave some doubt in the Mavericks mind, or at least a little. 

The Rockets, even in defeat in game 5, may have found a key in the Maverick defense when they go small...Pick and Roll with McGrady and Yao. It worked on numerous occasions, so the Rockets should use this alot in order to get themselves easy baskets. Also, the 3 pt shooting needs to improve for the Rockets to win tonight and force game 7. The defensive rebounding has to be on point tonight, 2nd chance points have been the death of the Rockets this whole series, for the most part. Lastly, the Rockets need help from everyone that's not named Yao and McGrady. We already know Yao and T-Mac will get theirs, but James, Sura, Wesley, Barry, Padgett and Bowen need to help the Rockets out, especially tonight. The Rockets defensive rotation needs to get better...because the things I saw on two possessions Monday, leaving guys open, was a couple of the worst things i've seen in a long time.

The Mavericks want to close the Rockets out, because NO ONE in their right minds want to play a game 7 in this league, especially the way Game 7s can go these days. Look for the Mavericks to come out ready to roll in game 6, looking to put the Rockets out of the playoffs. Dirk needs to play better than the 9-22 effort he put up Monday night. Finley,Stackhouse and Terry have been the 3 for the Mavericks that have been money in this series (except Finley in games 1 and 2). 


Well, this is the game we didn't wanna see this entire series...us down in the series in game 6, but hey, this is what's given to us. No predictions from me today...I'm too geared up for this...

BUT I STILL WANNA WIN DAMMIT!!! :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania

crap, I may have to miss the end of this game, I have a date! 
but I know we WILL have a game 7, so everything will work out juuuust fine.... GO ROCKETS!!! (and go me!!) :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> crap, I may have to miss the end of this game, I have a date!
> but I know we WILL have a game 7, so everything will work out juuuust fine.... GO ROCKETS!!! (and go me!!) :biggrin:


great news! if i remember correctly,u missed Game 1,2 and watched Game 3,4,5,right? :grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> great news! if i remember correctly,u missed Game 1,2 and watched Game 3,4,5,right? :grinning:


LOL yes I am sacrificing myself to miss this game so the Rockets can win!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> LOL yes I am sacrificing myself to miss this game so the Rockets can win!!


Yao Mania is studly. :angel:


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> LOL yes I am sacrificing myself to miss this game so the Rockets can win!!


Im glad to hear that. Go Rockets!


----------



## eaglewu

Let's go rockets 102:84


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

If our pick n roll works out good then is game is our.

Rockets 98
Dallas 88


----------



## MrGtStang

If we can win this I KNOW We will win Game 7, This is what i am worried about. Dear God I've never prayed for a sports team to win BUT IM DOING IT NOW! LoL!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE WIN,

Ill be at the Game acting like a maniac i know that. if i have to im gonna get naked and run up to dirk and hug him, Maybe that will disgust him enough and throw his game Off LoL!! I Know ill be disgusted enough LoL!


----------



## kfranco

MrGtStang said:


> If we can win this I KNOW We will win Game 7, This is what i am worried about. Dear God I've never prayed for a sports team to win BUT IM DOING IT NOW! LoL!
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE WIN,
> 
> Ill be at the Game acting like a maniac i know that. if i have to im gonna get naked and run up to dirk and hug him, Maybe that will disgust him enough and throw his game Off LoL!! I Know ill be disgusted enough LoL!


lol. i feel u as well. i also believe that if we win game 6, then game 7 is also ours. It just depends on this game...And if u truly do get naked and run to the court, i kinda expect you to be all over the news.lol. ohh yeah, youll also probably spend some time in jail with a HUGE fine by David Stern lol. :banana:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kfranco said:


> lol. i feel u as well. i also believe that if we win game 6, then game 7 is also ours. It just depends on this game...And if u truly do get naked and run to the court, i kinda expect you to be all over the news.lol. ohh yeah, youll also probably spend some time in jail with a HUGE fine by David Stern lol. :banana:


Joking about the commissioner of the NBA on internet is not allowed.
Please take back your words(i.e. edit your post), otherwise u will be fined and further discipline could be in order.

 Last edited by David Stern : 05-05-2005 at 02:13 AM.


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> Joking about the commissioner of the NBA on internet is not allowed.
> Please take back your words(i.e. edit your post), otherwise u will be fined and further discipline could be in order.
> 
> Last edited by David Stern : 05-05-2005 at 02:13 AM.


Very Funny.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> Joking about the commissioner of the NBA on internet is not allowed.
> Please take back your words(i.e. edit your post), otherwise u will be fined and further discipline could be in order.
> 
> _ Last edited by David Stern : 05-05-2005 at 02:13 AM._


He's watching! :biggrin: 

The Rockets have every reason to win this game, they have home court advantage, their coach has his back to the wall against the league, McGrady has never been out of the first round and could take another media bashing if the Rockets end up losing this series... they should be better motivated by the last 3 losses and they have been the better team in this series. If they put forth a lackadaisical effort, Dallas could very well steal this one. I really don't expect that to be the case, we will pull away in the third and hopefully, for once, maintain our lead. 

Rockets 106
Mavericks 96


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

This could be the most competitive game of the series. I cant wait to see the outcome. To me this game depends on how well Dirk and Finley play.


----------



## mavsmania41

Collaspe warning in effect for the mavs this offsets everything for the Mavs.


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

lets go houston!!


----------



## Carbo04

Rockets won't lose. Even if T-Mac has to score 70 points himself.


----------



## TheRoc5

should be a good gm i think if we win this we wil win the series if not then well we will be going home anyway


----------



## SMDre

I believe that the Rockets will come out with a flurry in the first. If the Mavs can weather that storm then we should be in for another fantastic finish.


----------



## WhoRocks

SMDre said:


> I believe that the Rockets will come out with a flurry in the first. If the Mavs can weather that storm then we should be in for another fantastic finish.


I agree, when the Mavs make their inevitable run is when Yao, T-Mac or preferably both have to drag the team through. No predictions here and no idea whose going to win - leave everything on the floor guys, there'll be plenty of time to be tired if you lose!

OT: Go Yao Mania!


----------



## vi3t_boi11

T-Macs gonna need one of his better offensive games


----------



## zhaizor

We need ya TMAC and Yao

but most importantly we need our other players to SCORE, come on Westly and James and Barry!


----------



## mavsmania41

Welcome ot the Jungle cuz the Toyota center Is built like a college arena. It is built similar to Gallagher Iba Arena. But there is nothing like Gallagher Iba except for Cameron Indoor or Allen feildhouse. The fans can get real close to the action I think it could get pretty loud tonight. So the MAvs better be ready to be equiped to the noise. But I mean these guys are pro's they have learned to be able to block the crowd out.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Yeah I agree the role players and our pick and rolls will be the key to winning this game.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

it will start in mins, what's ur mood now?


----------



## mavsmania41

Nervous been waiting all day for it to come on.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

MRC,Sherwin,Theshark316 all at TC now? :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

Wow thats a neat deal. I hope they have fun.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

haha,i saw a small version of Clutch the Bear,his son? :biggrin:


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

first to yao....


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

The crowd is LOUD!

Those 2 power blocks by Yao were crazy.


----------



## kfranco

whats happening ****en Celtics, now i have to wait till this game is over to be able to see the Rox


----------



## zhaizor

IM liking it/.. yao ming missed free throw c'mon


----------



## mavsmania41

You guys getting the game down there ? we arnt getting it till the boston vs indiana is over.


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao missing FTs...

Rockets look a lil more focused tonight....


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

have u ever seen Yao rebound like that? :clap:


----------



## kfranco

mavsmania41 said:


> You guys getting the game down there ? we arnt getting it till the boston vs indiana is over.


same here!!!!!****.


----------



## zhaizor

its 7-6 dallas now for ppl whjo cant see it


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



mavsmania41 said:


> You guys getting the game down there ? we arnt getting it till the boston vs indiana is over.


Local channel (FoxSports).


----------



## Coach Jim

We're blessed with a local channel thats carrying the game also.


----------



## kfranco

unfortunately i get the spurs instead of the rox games here in austin


----------



## kfranco

how are the rox playing?


----------



## mavsmania41

What a total bummer some of us guys cant get it locally my fox sports has Atros baseball go figure.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Sura and McGrady have missed a couple of jumpers. Other than that we are doing a great job getting the ball to Yao and starting the offense from there. McGrady had a silky smooth dunk in Dampier's grill. 

Dampier just got whistled for pushing off of Yao, so both centers have 1 PF.


----------



## Jamez52637

Dammit stop calling time out!!!!


----------



## kfranco

r u reffering to the rox or the celtics?? because if its the rox, then hell yeah cause im missing the action.


----------



## FirstRocket

This is going to be a great game.


----------



## zhaizor

lol i have news at 9 on fox


----------



## The_Franchise

Sura needs to lob it up for Yao instead of airballing his runners.


----------



## Jamez52637

Yeah, remember what happened last time to houston... when Net - Heat goes to 2 OT... 

Miss my UT days....


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

what a risky alley-oop! Thank god,TMAC made it


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Here comes the mismatch... Yao is guarding Josh Howard.

Oh what a pass from Yao to TMac! "Tracy with a Facey!"


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

McGrady look good.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Wow, how do you not get that loose ball? Where's the hustle??


----------



## kfranco

who is dominationg from the Mavs, r we in trouble???come on guys inform here please


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Stupid 2nd foul by Yao (reaching in)... just great.

2:30 left in the 1st and he goes on the bench.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Hope Wesley is out of his slump. This is playoff.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao 2nd foul, :curse: this foul is really meaningless


----------



## zhaizor

Looks like we're playing solid. Yao picked up his 2nd foul though. Tmac has gotten a couple dunks, he looks hot. 17-20


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> Yao 2nd foul, :curse: this foul is really meaningless


WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Sura :eek8: WTF WERE YOU THINKING....PICK UP THE BALL!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kfranco said:


> who is dominationg from the Mavs, r we in trouble???come on guys inform here please


Dallas is getting some good shots. Houston on the other hand is throwing it to Yao who has to pass out from the double... and surprise surprise, our guards aren't knocking down their shots. McGrady has been solid, knocked down some tough jumpers.


----------



## Jamez52637

OMG not again... hopefully Deke will play like he's 23 again tonight


----------



## Jamez52637

aight no Double OT, Rox game is coming... i can see it


----------



## kfranco

2 fouls,,what the hell, tell me this isnt happening, we dont even have the lead. OMG, im really starting to get annoyed at Yao and th shooters who have been missing.


----------



## sherwin

JON BARRY stop being a stupid ***


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

…… :boohoo:


----------



## sherwin

TMac had 10 points and we only score 18. I think that shows you how are role players are doing.


----------



## Yao Mania

hi guys, I'll be around for the next hour and 1/2 so expect us to be losing until then :joke:
Crap, Dallas is closing out this Q strong....


----------



## The_Franchise

Dallas is just isolating and hitting every tough shot. Don't expect that to keep up. Our offense has been sloppy outside of Yao and TMac.


----------



## kfranco

WHAT TF down by 8!!!!


----------



## sherwin

The Mavs are all using Rockets' towels


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

great, down by 10


----------



## Raxel

Why McGrady plays PG, I don't understand.


----------



## sherwin

Nothing going for us at all. Mavs hitting every shot. Wow.


----------



## kfranco

we sure arent playing like we want to win.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

What's with all these turnovers and missed shots...


----------



## sherwin

Yet another bailout for Dirk. Its laughable. :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

that's right, crash the boards.... start w/ easy buckets then the shots will fall...


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

yay dirk missed two free throws hehe


----------



## sherwin

OMG.... WOW.... Dirk just barrels into Bowen like he always does and they whistle a foul........... Is it really this bad?!


----------



## Yao Mania

Mike James baby!!


----------



## kfranco

Hustle Hustle Hustle


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

All I gotta say is this...


IM MIKE JAMES *****!!!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Barry needs to sit down, seriously. He keeps thinking he can take guys 1 on 1... Jon, we like you, but you're a spot up shooter!! 35yrs old!

Has he not realized the value of every possession in this series? We've lost by a total of what, 13points? A few points here and there each game and we won this series days ago...


----------



## The_Franchise

Mike James is embarassing Devin Harris. This isn't necessarily good news for Houston... more minutes for Terry.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Mike James,we know ur name is "MJ":greatjob:


----------



## kfranco

like that they are playing w energy


----------



## zhaizor

James is on fire.


----------



## sherwin

I told you guys Barry is being a complete retard. Thanks for costing us. Sit down.


----------



## kfranco

Someone stop Stac****er


----------



## zhaizor

stack house is 6-6 14 pts 1 assist...


----------



## kfranco

damn i hate these ****en mavs. everytime theres someone new, first Terry, now stack ****.


----------



## Ron Mexico

jerry stackhouse is on :fire:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

damn dallas is hitting all their threes... when are we gonna make some


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao showing anger!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Holy **** I thought Yao was gonna go at Howard. Kevin Harlan just owned Howard on national TV.

Howard is a fugazy he was staring Yao down.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

WOW,yao was pissed so much! don't piss the hulk,Mavs!


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Holy **** I thought Yao was gonna go at Howard. Kevin Harlan just owned Howard on national TV.



If it didn't take him 30 minutes to get up, he would have. :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Dangit I wanna see Yao angry!!! This kinda reminds me of the Olympics, he wouldn't back down from anyone. But that's not always positive on his overall play...


----------



## Jamez52637

who wanna see yao punchs somebody "namely howard"


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Air Bowen!!!!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

ooh go Bowen


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



ThaShark316 said:


> If it didn't take him 30 minutes to get up, he would have. :laugh:


Hehe I felt bad for the big guy.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

for da lead


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

McGrady with the fastball...

Barry is having a baad game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

What did I telll you all? *TAKE BARRY OUT*


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

get Barry to the bench for a while! gee


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Jon F-ing BArry!!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

were so good at killing our momentum..


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Ryan Bowen finding a role on the offense, wow!


----------



## kfranco

we cannot afford stupid turnovers, not right now, maybe if we were up by 20+


----------



## The_Franchise

When Bowen doesn't hesitate he can hit that shot 7 times out of 10.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao had three shots and the role players pick-up the offense. Great. As long as the role players play their part, Rockets will win.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Bowen!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Bowen is our secret weapon!! on offense too!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

come on TMAC, you dont need to feed bowen everytime.


----------



## The_Franchise

Bowen has a new signature move: fumbling a pass from McGrady. But I'll give him an A for effort every night.


----------



## Ron Mexico

why do they keep fumbling mcgrady's passes do they not expect a pass???


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

now if we can just finish out the half strong...


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

TMAC is a incredible passer


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao keeps getting good minutes but we're not giving him the ball


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

we;re killing them in points so far on 2nd quarter.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Good God.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Yao keeps getting good minutes but we're not giving him the ball


then again Bowen, and James arent doing bad...


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

ho, TMAC WITH THE THREE!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

*HOLY *****


----------



## The_Franchise

Ooh McGrady is feeling it!

OOOO


----------



## Jamez52637

Wowowowowowowowow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yes, McGrady. What a great shot?


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

hoooo, AGAIN!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

alright, that's good, Yao only has 2 fouls going into the half... things are looking good...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Did anyone see what I Just saw?


----------



## kfranco

YEs thats what im talking about!!!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

When TMAC is feeling it,he can make it.no matter where he is standing

awesome!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

he is an assassin


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

T-Mac = GOD. No matter what happens in this series, he is #1 in my heart


----------



## The_Franchise

Terry > Dirk


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Mike James kills our momentum with a retarded play. Give the ball to Tmac when he's hot, god.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

damn Terry


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yes, 4pts for McGrady.


----------



## kfranco

i did not like that last rox possesion but we are up and playing with a lot of emotion.


----------



## Jamez52637

hope T-Mac can keep this up next half man, we got this :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

I cringe every time the ball leaves Terry's hands. Dirk has been forcing alot of shots and is the only Mav not shooting the ball well. 

Houston 52
Dallas 45

Half

McGrady: 19 pts, 4 reb, 3 ast
James: 13 pts
Bowen: 7 pts

We are outrebounding the Mavs by 6.


----------



## Yao Mania

don't be too positive yet, we've seen this happen allll throughout the series... the only thing that counts is the 4Q, and esp. crunch time... it's just gonna go back and forth until then.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Barkley hating on Yao, how shocking.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

TMac can score 40 but without everyone else doing their part and not being idiots (Barry  ), and without Yao stepping up then we cant beat the Mavs.... hope yao explodes in the 2nd, and demands the ball.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Barkley hating on Yao, how shocking.


What'd he say exactly?


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao is not playing well, only had 4 pts, that's my only concern. Jon Barry had 2 turnovers, should be more careful.


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> TMac can score 40 but without everyone else doing their part and not being idiots (Barry  ), and without Yao stepping up then we cant beat the Mavs.... hope yao explodes in the 2nd, and demands the ball.


I agree, Yao , no more fouls until the 4th quarter. why cant he get out of foul trouble???
I liked that he got some fire under his eyes when he got fouled by Howard/Daniels..i felt like he was going to go after him lol..tmac was like 'take is easy yao'


----------



## Jamez52637

If only Olajuwon was 20 years younger, he can play PF, haha what a team that would be.... :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> What'd he say exactly?


e
The usual... "he's giving them nothing". Yao has been huge defensively, and doing what he can on offense. He's been willing to pass out of the doubles but our guards just weren't knocking down thir shots in the first. He definitely needs to get more involved in the 2nd half.


----------



## Yao Mania

Jamez52637 said:


> If only Olajuwon was 20 years younger, he can play PF, haha what a team that would be.... :laugh:


If every player on our team were in their prime we'd be favourites to win the championship! May as well activate Ewing too!


----------



## Jamez52637

Yao Mania said:


> If every player on our team were in their prime we'd be favourites to win the championship! May as well activate Ewing too!


Haha, i think we should, he'll get us some rebound at least


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> e
> The usual... "he's giving them nothing". Yao has been huge defensively, and doing what he can on offense. He's been willing to pass out of the doubles but our guards just weren't knocking down thir shots in the first. He definitely needs to get more involved in the 2nd half.


meh, we know better. Yao can put up 10+ pts in a matter of minutes. I'm looking forward to him Hulking up again in the 4th.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kfranco said:


> I agree, Yao , no more fouls until the 4th quarter. why cant he get out of foul trouble???
> I liked that he got some fire under his eyes when he got fouled by Howard/Daniels..i felt like he was going to go after him lol..tmac was like 'take is easy yao'


It's not fouls. 2 fouls is fine for a half. He is on the court, but he just doesn't get the ball, you forget he's there. And a big part of that is our guards are a) scared of passing in the post b) dont know how to to pass in


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

good job rockets!!


----------



## kfranco

Wuz up with Yao missing freethrows..???that scares me!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

kfranco said:


> Wuz up with Yao missing freethrows..???that scares me!!!


My guess is that he's playing too tense.


----------



## zhaizor

kfranco said:


> Wuz up with Yao missing freethrows..???that scares me!!!


becoming shaq lol


----------



## FirstRocket

Yao will pick up in second half. He only had two fouls and he can afford to be aggressive.
Believe it! Rockets will win.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kfranco said:


> Wuz up with Yao missing freethrows..???that scares me!!!


 2nd half started? here the channel is replaying the last quarter of Game 5


----------



## kfranco

FirstRocket said:


> Yao will pick up in second half. He only had two fouls and he can afford to be aggressive.
> Believe it! Rockets will win.


Please dont be too cocky, wait till the end of the game please. thanks.


----------



## Jamez52637

Haha did anyone see Dirk do his 'i'm ready to flop" warm up dance


----------



## sherwin

Look where Yao stands. He just gives up and hides behind Dampier and hopes to get a rebound.


----------



## FirstRocket

kfranco said:


> Please dont be too cocky, wait till the end of the game please. thanks.


It is not cocky, this is what I call having confident in the team and believe the team can win. If I don't have the confident, I might just quit supporting the team.:banana:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Jamez52637 said:


> Haha did anyone see Dirk do his 'i'm ready to flop" warm up dance


yes :hurl:


----------



## sherwin

Damn right Sura!!!


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

........ dont start messing up rockets


----------



## The_Franchise

Sura the enforcer! He's about as much a fugazy as Howard.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

yay dallas missing some shots finally...


----------



## Jamez52637

My respect for Sura just went up <-------------------------> this much


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

that's really not necessary,Sura!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Crap, Sura got T-ed? for doing what?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> that's really not necessary,Sura!


It sure is.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Finley killing us.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

get lost please dampier...


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

is the rim the only thing Sura can see when the ball is in his hand :boohoo:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

crap, there goes our lead.... calm down guys!


----------



## kfranco

WTF!!!! damn that is pathetic.


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao really needed to try and dunk that... he would have atleast gotten the foul. I don't like how he looks out there right now, Dallas is the team with all the energy and no one on the Rockets is stepping up offensively.


----------



## sherwin

Why did Yao try to clutch in the air to avoid the block? Just take the hack and go to the line yao. Who is going to make some shots for us besides T-Mac??


----------



## The_Franchise

It's a tie game, and not surprisingly Dallas has outrebounded Houston by 5 in this quarter.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Scotty the Body for three


----------



## zhaizor

whoa,.


----------



## The_Franchise

This series would be over if McGrady could concentrate on making his layups.


----------



## sherwin

when Yao is tired and doesn't want to fight for position he just goes around setting screens. Man, give me a break with that crap. If Yao isnt gonna give offense, isnt gonna board, then Mutombo might as well play.


----------



## zhaizor

This is a good game so far, looks like our bench is raking up some points.


----------



## The_Franchise

Doug Collins is turning into a frustrated Rockets fan!


----------



## Yao Mania

sherwin said:


> when Yao is tired and doesn't want to fight for position he just goes around setting screens. Man, give me a break with that crap. If Yao isnt gonna give offense, isnt gonna board, then Mutombo might as well play.


I'm not watching the game, but my guess is he's just trying to stay away from fouls. But yah it wouldn't hurt if he was a little more aggressive right about now...


----------



## Yao Mania

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Doug Collins is turning into a frustrated Rockets fan!


Throughout the series you can tell that Douggie's on our side :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

4 fouls on josh howard, yay! but then stack gets more minutes... boo


----------



## sherwin

Collins is right, TMac is gonna be drained of energy by the 4th.


----------



## Yao Mania

4 fouls on Howard! Yay!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Oh cmon Yao hang on to the ball! 2nd fumble of the night for Yao.

He has such great hands but you have to wonder how great his hand to eye coordination is for a 7'6 guy. He should spend the summer playing videogames.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Collins is right, TMac is gonna be drained of energy by the 4th.



Don't worry, Yao is primed to go off in the 4th


----------



## kfranco

tmac is getting frustruated because his teammates cant finish!!!i dont blame him.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

what's yao's problem tonite?gee

just focus on the game,man!


----------



## Yao Mania

Actually, 2 TOs by Yao up to this point isn't so bad. Remember how bad he was during the season? Yao staying low profile at this point is good, hopefully Dallas will lay off a bit on him and he can do his thing in the 4th.

I have to say this.... Dirk SUCKS!


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> what's yao's problem tonite?gee
> 
> just focus on the game,man!


It's that, but some of T-Mac's passes have been low. I think he has to get the ball up just a little on his passes to Yao.


----------



## sherwin

Man I'm tired of Yao fumbling passes, and TMac is too.

Mutombo time?


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Clyde is looking old... wow, all those greys.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

tmac is tired, needs some rest and show in 4th


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

c'mon, it's Mike James time...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

keep running the yao/tmac pick&roll


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



SMDre said:


> It's that, but some of T-Mac's passes have been low. I think he has to get the ball up just a little on his passes to Yao.


Told Ya. :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

oh yeh 4 fouls on dirk, 3 on dampness... gotta take it to them now


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

and yao tenses up again and misses both free throws. 

an absolute joke.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

YAO!!!! :curse:


----------



## kfranco

Yao has officially become Shaq when shooting freethrows


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

why why why does yao miss when we need him to hit


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

STUPID TURNOVERS!!!! WE'RE JUST NOT GONNA WIN WITH THIS CRaP!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

I think Yao is really tired... he is barely jumping and he normally struggles at the line when he's tired.

Jerry's ball hogging kicking Dallas in the ***.


----------



## Yao Mania

just watch Dallas use the hack-a-Yao strategy in the 4th now...


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

we ARE MISSING ALL OUR LAYUPS...!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Our offense has gone completely dry, right into the 4th.

Yao isn't going anything right, getting shutdown by DIRK, T-Mac is gonna get tired now, role players l ove turning it over.

Come on JVG, kick your guys in the *** and win this!!!


----------



## kfranco

this is sooo disapointing. we play great for most of the quarter, and then Fu*k it up towards the end..And we wonder why we are down 3-2?Thats y.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

great way to finish the third quarter... not good signs going into the last... c'mon, our season's on the line here... pick it up


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

JVG should keep Yao on the bench until the 7:30 mark... he needs to be well rested for that final stretch. Horrible 3rd quarter from him.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao plays really bad tonight, can't hit fts, commited several turnovers and shoot under average.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

great, we give up the lead heading into the 4th... hopefully that'll wake us up.

key to victory: Yao and T-Mac pick-and-roll all throughout the 4th, and Wesley/James need to knock down their shots. Oh, and shut down Terry and Finley.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Mutombo can at least give us some defense.. and yao needs a break anyways.. hope he comes in


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



TracywtFacy said:


> great way to finish the third quarter... not good signs going into the last... c'mon, our season's on the line here... pick it up


Dallas finished the 1st strong.

Rockets finished the 2nd strong

Dallas finished the 3rd strong.

Hopefully this is a sign of good things.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Rockets play better in the 4th quarter when they are behind. Go Rockets!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> JVG should keep Yao on the bench until the 7:30 mark... he needs to be well rested for that final stretch. Horrible 3rd quarter from him.


i agree,looks he needs some rest now


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

4th quarter.

Could be the last time we see these guys 

Or it Could be the start of a roll which we carry into game 7 and then go to Phoenix


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Finally a shot


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Who poked TMac in the eye? I want him dead


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

wow is T-Mac gonna play the whole 4th Q? I'm really afraid he'll be tired by crunch time...


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Can't believe they're risking Dirk with 4 fouls...


----------



## Jamez52637

Lets Go Baby!!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

lets go deke, that's what we need...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



TracywtFacy said:


> Can't believe they're risking Dirk with 4 fouls...


They know that the refs won't let Dirk foul out. If he does foul they'll just put the foul on Turbo or something.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

YES! Barry making up for that horrible 1st half


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

darn it! this SOB channel switched to show the table-tennis game and told me "it's a very important table-tennis game" f*** off, i won't give a crap to that s***,and i guess neither do most chinese basketball fans here.Darn it :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Barry!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> darn it! this SOB channel switched to show the table-tennis game and told me "it's a very important table-tennis game" f*** off, i won't give a crap to that s***,and i guess neither do most chinese basketball fans here.Darn it :curse:


We'll try to keep you updated!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> darn it! this SOB channel switched to show the table-tennis game and told me "it's a very important table-tennis game" f*** off, i won't give a crap to that s***,and i guess neither do most chinese basketball fans here.Darn it :curse:


:laugh: you're more than welcome to join me viewing the boxscore!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> They know that the refs won't let Dirk foul out. If he does foul they'll just put the foul on Turbo or something.


lol... I would really like to see Dirk foul out this game... would be a monumental moment in NBA history... 10-2 to start the fourth, let's keep this up and really blow them out...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Now we just can't go cold and feel satisfied...


----------



## Jamez52637

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> darn it! this SOB channel switched to show the table-tennis game and told me "it's a very important table-tennis game" f*** off, i won't give a crap to that s***,and i guess neither do most chinese basketball fans here.Darn it :curse:


haha are you watching from China? CCTV 5?


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Go Rockets! You can do it. I have confident in you.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> :laugh: you're more than welcome to join me viewing the boxscore!


im on yahoo on gamechannel.. not much bettr but there is a picture of the guy's face that scores.... lol


----------



## kfranco

Still a long time to go,we have to keep playing with intensity. GO ROX!!! :banana:


----------



## Jamez52637

oh man, good old days....


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Who poked TMac in the eye? I want him dead


nowitzki, and i'm not sure if it was a poke in the eye or a fore arm across the eye.

Anyways, i have been a lot happier with the officiating in this game, regardless of how it turns out. I've noticed both teams get away with some calls, but these officials seem more consistent than the ones in games 1-5. Maybe its just because yao has got less fouls that i am happy. anyone dallas fans that stumble across, i would like to here your opinion on the officiating.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> We'll try to keep you updated!


thanks


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

JON Barry with another three!!!!!!!!!! up by 10


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Nice!


----------



## sherwin

Wesley is so outmatched by Stackhouse.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Jooooon Barry For 3!!!!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Jamez52637 said:


> haha are you watching from China? CCTV 5?


yes :boohoo:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Pimped Out said:


> Anyways, i have been a lot happier with the officiating in this game, regardless of how it turns out. I've noticed both teams get away with some calls, but these officials seem more consistent than the ones in games 1-5. Maybe its just because yao has got less fouls that i am happy. anyone dallas fans that stumble across, i would like to here your opinion on the officiating.



We have JVG to thank...


----------



## sherwin

I knew this woul dhappen. We go on a run then here comes Dallas. Why does this team seem to chill out with a tiny lead with 8 mins left?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Here it is. We collapsing at 8 minutes left again? Please no


----------



## Ron Mexico

offensive rebounds killing the Rockets,


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Sherwin...Stop the damn negative bs aight.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> :laugh: you're more than welcome to join me viewing the boxscore!


why haven't u gone for ur date so far? :biggrin:


----------



## texan

They are shooting really well from the outside


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> yes :boohoo:


actually I'm getting table tennis in the only sports channel that I have too. At least you caught some of the game! But that's ridiculous they interrupted the game like that... it could be the last! *knock on wood*

OK I think it's Yao time right about.... NOW


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

ooh TMac... give us a triple double, please...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



ThaShark316 said:


> Sherwin...Stop the damn negative bs aight.


Well we've been heartbroken so many times at this point, I'm just nervous about it. But I'll stop.


----------



## Ron Mexico

NO Rocket with more than 3 fouls,

SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE GAME IS CALLED FAIRLY


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> why haven't u gone for ur date so far? :biggrin:


I have about another 10-15mins.... shoot I better get changed!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Josh fouls out!!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

wow josh howard fouled out?


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

i'm kinda upset that i havent seen mutombo do the finger wave in a while. He should have done it to dirk
edit: WHO WANTS TO SEX MUTOMBO?
c'mon you know you do


----------



## kfranco

is that a tech on howard?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

I wonder what JVG does right now with Mutombo/Yao. We've accelerated offensively since he came in. I wouldn't put Yao in at thi spoint.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Cmon what's better than watching a Rockets game on your date? 

Mavericks are falling apart... but as we just saw they can knock down 2 or 3 shots in a hurry.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> I wonder what JVG does right now with Mutombo/Yao. We've accelerated offensively since he came in. I wouldn't put Yao in at thi spoint.


That's exactly what I was about to ask. But because Yao is Yao, and Deke is Deke, he's going to go with Yao. Imagine if the Rockets blow this one with Yao on the bench, he won't hear the end of it.


----------



## Jamez52637

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> actually I'm getting table tennis in the only sports channel that I have too. At least you caught some of the game! But that's ridiculous they interrupted the game like that... it could be the last! *knock on wood*
> 
> OK I think it's Yao time right about.... NOW[/QUOTE
> 
> I was in china this Spring, suppriesed at how many NBA games they were showing in Beijing, i think i saw more rockets game there than i did here in SF


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

now close to 4 mins mark, Rockets need hold on this win.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> I wonder what JVG does right now with Mutombo/Yao. We've accelerated offensively since he came in. I wouldn't put Yao in at thi spoint.


I'd say bring Yao back on... trust me he will redeem himself in the last, and he has room to pick up some fouls for a change


----------



## Jamez52637

YAY, let's start DeKe next game


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

wow mavs with a brain explosion, just jacking up shots... please rox get some defensive boards


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Thank God, another sports channel(guangdong sports) is carrying this game,too.

is it timeout now?i just got the ads


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Cmon what's better than watching a Rockets game on your date?
> 
> Mavericks are falling apart... but as we just saw they can knock down 2 or 3 shots in a hurry.


u mean watching the box score together? :laugh: 
we'll win, trust me :smile:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Still a LONG time left.

I hope Barry doesn't do something stupid again.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Take your time, Rockets. Don't be in a hurry.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

This is BEAUTIFUL.


Mutombo coming in has totally unleashed our offense.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Rockets pullin way ahead.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

I Want To Sex Mutumbo!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

oh baby, tmac and deke...


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

DIKEMBE>>>>>>>>>>DAMPIER not even the second best center in this game


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I Want To Sex Mutumbo!



Join the queue...


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

McGrady is so lethal.


----------



## kfranco

Refuse To Lose!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I Want To Sex Mutumbo!


:rofl:

ok I'm off guys, this game is ours. Dallas don't have a T-Mac so no way they can come back now... see y'all in game 7! GO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Rockets!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

If we blow this lead, we don't deserve to go anywhere.

Will Mutombo close out the game for the Rockets?


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

*HAVE CONFIDENT!*​


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Yao Mania, you got things twisted son, you need to let her know and schedule so that you're free to watch and get excited by numbers on a screen and headshots...
it's 5am here and i'm looking at it
- I want to sex McGrady
- So frustrated with Yao, patience...


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

*Slow Down! Rockets.*​


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

how much time left?i can't see the figures clearly on the screen(watching the game via streaming)


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Whoa, I didn't even know we were up by 16.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> how much time left?i can't see the figures clearly on the screen(watching the game via streaming)


96-80

3:09 left.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

okok date is delayed, I'll stay 'til the end of this game!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

with dampier out, mutombo is gonna be dragged out of the lane by the guy he is defending, and wont be able to dominate the paint. seems like it might actually hurt the rockets


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

wow what a performance by the Rox... TMac and Deke, and the bench as well... let's go to Dallas baby...


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> 96-80
> 
> 3:09 left.


thanks.
great.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Dirk with another stellar performance. 5-22 FG.

Dallas has missed 11 straight shots.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> okok date is delayed, I'll stay 'til the end of this game!


how considerate ur girl is.Marry her,man.j/k


----------



## eaglewu

why so many replies


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

I just hope Yao isn't psychologically affected by sitting on the bench the entire 4th quarter. We'll need him Saturday.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> how considerate ur girl is.Marry her,man.j/k


actually she has a meeting so she called me to say she'll be late haha. And it's a first date actually, which is why I'm extra excited


----------



## mavsmania41

I wouldnt worry guys We dont have anyone tall enough to cahllange his shot he will make them.


----------



## eaglewu

hi guys, I predict "102:84" It seems very close.
Is there any credit for an excellent prediction?


----------



## mavsmania41

I think we are gonna be affeacted by not being able to make a single point in the past 7 minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I just hope Yao isn't psychologically affected by sitting on the bench the entire 4th quarter. We'll need him Saturday.


I doubt it, Yao's a team player, if his team wins he can't be happier. 

Actually I'm more afraid of the fact that we're blowing Dallas out by so much now that they'll be pissed for game 7....


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> actually she has a meeting so she called me to say she'll be late haha. And it's a first date actually, which is why I'm extra excited


Remember, if everything goes wrong atleast you can show her your post count. That is big with the ladies.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Shawn Bradley's in! close the curtains, this game is OVER!!!


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I just hope Yao isn't psychologically affected by sitting on the bench the entire 4th quarter. We'll need him Saturday.


Actually, this is to Rockets advantage. A fresh Yao for Saturday game.


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I just hope Yao isn't psychologically affected by sitting on the bench the entire 4th quarter. We'll need him Saturday.


Let's hope he reacts in a true 'Asian character in a movie' style: he will feel dishonoured and shamed (not to mention what this means to his family), and will post up saturday to avenge his honour :biggrin: 

Lucky number 7!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

19-0 run for the Rockets!

Dallas is obviously a fan of karma.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

*BIG MACs!!!!*​


----------



## sherwin

I forgot what it feels like to get a Rockets in win. And by a good 4th quarter!

GAME 7 TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This margin of victory is bigger than all 3 of the Mavs' wins combined, right?


----------



## mavsmania41

Yeah I'd think so.


----------



## FirstRocket

sherwin said:


> I forgot what it feels like to get a Rockets in win. And by a good 4th quarter!
> 
> GAME 7 TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This margin of victory is bigger than all 3 of the Mavs' wins combined, right?


A second round would even feel better!:biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

good night later.


----------



## Yao Mania

ROCKETS WIN!!! GAME 7 BABY!!! :djparty:


----------



## Jamez52637

eaglewu said:


> hi guys, I predict "102:84" It seems very close.
> Is there any credit for an excellent prediction?


damn off by 1 point eact side


----------



## eaglewu

eaglewu said:


> Let's go rockets 102:84


This is what I predicted in the first page. I can't believe it. It's only 1 point different.


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

GAME 7 TIME....LETS GO ROCKETS!!! (clap clap clap clap clap)


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Remember, if everything goes wrong atleast you can show her your post count. That is big with the ladies.


Hahaha, size doesn't matter right (points to post count) :shy:


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

good game. at least one team decided to showed up....

Best of luck saturday to both teams and whoever goes on to face the Suns.


----------



## kfranco

:rock: :twave: :king: Lets Go ROCKETS!!!WIN or GO HOME!!!!
Remember how Dallas bragged about that they just need to win 1. Well guess what? ITs 50/50 NOW. GO ROX!! :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



WhoRocks said:


> Hahaha, size doesn't matter right (points to post count) :shy:


Oh but it does! :angel: 

It was a story of quarters tonight...

Dallas outscores Houston by 8 in the first.

Houston outscores Dallas by 15 in the 2nd.

Dallas outscores Houston by 8 in the 3rd.

Houston outscores Dallas by 19 in the 4th!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



 eaglewu said:


> This is what I predicted in the first page. I can't believe it. It's only 1 point different.


so what's ur prediction for Game 7? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



eaglewu said:


> This is what I predicted in the first page. I can't believe it. It's only 1 point different.


Congrats... you win 5000 points!


----------



## Ron Mexico

out of curiousity is it 11:30 pm over in texas or 10:30???


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Congrats... you win 5000 points!


What do u do with these points??


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Ron Mexico said:


> out of curiousity is it 11:30 pm over in texas or 10:30???


It's 11:30.



kfranco said:


> What do u do with these points??


You can bet on games using (vBookie), or if you click on the store link you'll find you can 'buy' some pretty neat hacks.


----------



## @[email protected]

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is how we have to play!! Ive never been this happy before! I know we can when game 7 now.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Congrats... you win 5000 points!


How about me? I keep believing Rockets will win even when they were down.:smilewink


----------



## eaglewu

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Congrats... you win 5000 points!


Thanks, as for game 7. I guess Rockets win by 10


----------



## kfranco

What does MFFL stand for. I always see it on Marc Cubans shirt, just wondering what it stands for?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Good thing I went all in with uCash on this game. 66k points heh


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kfranco said:


> What does MFFL stand for. I always see it on Marc Cubans shirt, just wondering what it stands for?


Mavs Fan For Life


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

Now we gotta win game 7. 


None of this matters if we don't win the series!!

ROCKETTS!


----------



## Ron Mexico

kfranco said:


> What does MFFL stand for. I always see it on Marc Cubans shirt, just wondering what it stands for?


:laugh: when I MFFL for the first time for some reason I thought it said MILF any way it stands for MAVS FAN FOR LIFE


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*

As soon as someone's got a clip of T-Mac's 2 long range 3's at the end of the half (preferably from TNT broadcast), please post!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



FirstRocket said:


> How about me? I keep believing Rockets will win even when they were down.:smilewink


My pockets aren't bottomless... :biggrin:


----------



## eaglewu

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Good thing I went all in with uCash on this game. 66k points heh


wow, what a play.


----------



## kfranco

Ill be in Houston for game 7.yey...


----------



## FirstRocket

kfranco said:


> Ill be in Houston for game 7.yey...


I thought game 7 is in Dallas.


----------



## kfranco

FirstRocket said:


> I thought game 7 is in Dallas.


Of course, however im here in Austin, so i get to go home before finals


----------



## kfranco

does anyone have pics of the game that they can post up?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*



kfranco said:


> does anyone have pics of the game that they can post up?


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?gameId=250505010


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 6, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 5/5. 8:30*


























:laugh:


----------



## Rockets

congratulations to Houston Rockets on their triumph!
I hope they will win the next game.

And I want to know if there was someone here going to Toyota Center to watch game 6.


----------



## Yao Mania

I love this pic!!! 
Yao: "You want me the choke slam you, lil' punk??"


----------

